# install sink in granite after basic install?



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

If it's a drop-in sink, it shouldn't be a problem. My guys cut cooktop cutouts on site all the time. It's the same concept. If it's a large or heavy sink, you may need further support underneath the stone.

However, if you're looking for an undermount sink, no way. The cutout has to be precise to match the sink, the edge profile needs to be polished and you have to mount the rim anchors from underneath. That's not happening after it's installed.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Undermount sinks are usually installed after the granite is installed. Too hard to transport the slabs with the sink hanging out there looking to bang up against something. But you need about $750 of specialized tools to polish the edges. Call a local installer, then can cut the hole polish and install it for you. If you do not have a sink they can use one the stock. Otherwise bring the sink in so they can check for the template or order one for you.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> Undermount sinks are usually installed after the granite is installed. Too hard to transport the slabs with the sink hanging out there looking to bang up against something.


Yes but the cutout is done at the fabrication shop. Cutting an exact sink opening on site is too hard. Also, you need the butterfly slits cut underneath for the mounting clips.


----------

